

Can You MVP a Legacy Product? By Jeff Gothelf of Lean UX - safetian
http://www.dtelepathy.com/blog/business/jeff-gothelf-can-you-mvp-a-legacy-product

======
brentsummers
Awesome post. A refrigerator is pretty damned legacy :)

~~~
safetian
Exactly! I think Jeff drives home the idea that YES, it absolutely can be
done.

